# Woman Arrested For Being Nude, Brandishing Weapon In Hilton Hotel



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 4, 2010)

I want to know where she was hiding the gun!  OK, maybe I don't.

http://www.downtownshortpump.com/20...eing-nude-brandishing-weapon-in-hilton-hotel/



> A hotel staff member asked Edwards to leave. When she refused, she pulled a fake gun, reportedly a cap pistol, on the employee, who then called police.


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 4, 2010)

The title sounds like some parties I've been to in my younger days ... :O


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 4, 2010)

I was expecting to see Paris mentioned......


----------



## grydth (Apr 4, 2010)

We will have to see the surveillance video before determining whether this particular exposure was indecent or not... :angel:

The staff should have checked first to see if any governors of New York, past or present, were guests in the hotel....perhaps that is where she was supposed to be....


----------

